
Light pollution from satellites puts new telescope operations at risk - gorgoiler
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/nov/22/not-cool-telescope-faces-interference-from-space-bound-satellites
======
gorgoiler
Why can’t they close off the telescope (“LSST”) for the brief moment a bright
satellite is in the field of view, during otherwise long and static exposures?

While the LSST is intended to image the entire sky each night, I don’t think
it does so in one exposure. The article says 1000 exposures per night for ~8
hours of “night” is about 30s per exposure, and an LEO satellite might take a
minute or two to cross the sky, and this telescope looks at a field of view of
40 moons or about 20° of view.

That’s a big field of view, but if space based solar telescopes are able to
use a coronograph — a physical mask to block direct sunlight — in order to
image dimmer parts of the sky, couldn’t a telescope like LSST in the article
use a similar dynamic masking system?

